# The Horgan harness



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Just came across this harness on FB..a magazine is offering it as a prize..some of the comments are just :mad2:

The Horgan Harness: a no pull dog harness

I cannot abide non-pull harness... this one imo is just shocking


----------



## Beth17 (Jun 5, 2012)

That looks awful and really uncomfortable for the dog


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

I can't believe the reasons I am reading why they want to win it...some want it for their chihuahua


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

paddyjulie said:


> I can't believe the reasons I am reading why they want to win it...some want it for their chihuahua


I can understand that - chihuahuas are just so powerful and hard to control!

In the video there was no mention of well, just training the dog to walk properly:mad2:


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Wow, that looks seriously uncomfortable, in fact it took me a while to even figure out how it worked! 
What must go through people's minds to design something like that :confused1:

So many people just after a quick, no effort, fix


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

That looks like a bizarre contraption. Can't be good to inhibit a dog's movement like that.


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

The dogs wearing it didn't seem too happy to me.


----------



## blitzens mum (Jul 15, 2012)

ha it looks like something christian grey would have in his red room


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Personally I will always avoid attaching a leash to a collar as much as possible. I am a firm advocate of harnesses instead of collars, however this is not what I consider a harness LOL! More like some sort of contraption!

Some of the harnesses out there are very comfortable for the dog and definitely helpful as far as giving the owner more control while the dog is being taught proper leash manners.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I hope that this does not catch on, there are lots of very badly designed harnesses out there, this is the worst I have ever seen.


----------



## Barryjparsons (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with a no pull harness, but that looks like torture.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2012)

Definately looks like a torture contraption!

I am currently working on the youngest dogs pulling behaviour, I would never contemplate using such a thing!


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Barryjparsons said:


> Nothing wrong with a no pull harness, but that looks like torture.


depends what you mean by a no-pull the ones I am talking about are the lupi and the company of animals non-pull harness the ones that tighten as the dog pulls.. but, yes the Horgan harness looks like a torture tool


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Thats crazy! Looks uncomfortable for walking in and I can't imagine many dogs letting you put that on in all honesty!
I notice they don't show any dogs pulling with it on so you can see how they react to the "harmless sensation"! 

I have just discovered the walkezee, anti-pull harnesses and they are brilliant, but they are (well they seem to be) comfortable for the dog and they do stop them pulling like trains - which as a dog walker is a great thing!

*Heidi*


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely shocking :mad2: How are those dogs comfortable   They are all hobbling along with this contraption on :scared:

I think this statement from their website summed it up for me

*Great for dog training or a simple and enjoyable leisurely dog walk.*

Translates to 'Cant be bothered to train your dog? Then throw this contraption on' :mad2:


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

i just..... im speechless!


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

Reckon it would work on the OH to stop him racing off around the supermarket leaving me wandering around looking for him with my arms full of veg, cheese, bread and meat?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

That is just silly. I looks like one of those fake joke inventions - can't believe you would actually buy that?!

That said, for the first time ever, I saw someone this week with one of those Caesar Milan (not sure if I spelt that correctly) collars - and I didn't see why anyone would buy one of those either...

Naomi


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

One of the worst contraptions I have ever seen. 
I think it stops short of controlling by pain (although I'm not sure that would be so if the dogs were pulling), but most of the dogs in the clips were walking with an unnatural gait and looked uncomfortable and worried. 
They cannot possibly learn anything useful from this device.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Those poor dogs look so uncomfortable.

Those owners ought to try walking with such a device round their legs, see how they like it!


----------



## Littlepatriot (Sep 11, 2012)

I came across this and find it unbelievable how many people have left negative comments on a product they've never used. I actually bought one for my dog (American bulldog) and it has worked wonders. He doesn't seem to mind it on his back legs and it in no way hinders his walking. 

Christine E.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

I have never used heroin, but I do not need to use it to understand it is not a great product.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Littlepatriot said:


> I came across this and find it unbelievable how many people have left negative comments on a product they've never used. I actually bought one for my dog (American bulldog) and it has worked wonders. He doesn't seem to mind it on his back legs and it in no way hinders his walking.
> 
> Christine E.


You don't need to use one to see that it hinders walking - the way that it is designed does exactly that; you are effectively hobbling your dog. The dogs wearing it on the video immediately have a shortened, stiffened, greatly restricted stride and one is noticeably crabbing sideways to quite a large degree. I would also be concerned about the long term impact of walking so unnaturally on the dogs' musculoskeletal system.

Each to their own, but there are many products that I wouldn't use simply by virtue of their design. Out of interest, how do you believe that your dog walks nicely now if the harness doesn't physically prevent him from pulling?


----------



## Paws05 (Sep 11, 2012)

Its funny how I never heard one complaint from someone who owns this harness, and now I am reading complaints from people who have never even used it before. Firstly, its unfair to judge this harness without using it first hand. That dog in the video might have been wearing it for the first time and may have walked like that because it was getting used to it. The first time I put the harness on my dog, she reacted similar to the dogs in the videos (probably because she didnt know how to react.) Now, before every walk she waits by the door for her harness to be put on and she acts the exact same way with her harness as she did without it (a very happy girl), but without any tugging. Before this harness, she would choke herself pulling me across the street and there is absolutely no pulling whatsoever and both of us enjoy our walks/runs. I know she is not in any discomfort because when she is, her tail is between her legs and she constantly biting at whatever may be bothering her. When this harness is on, she is wagging her tail and trotting happily. There is only restriction when I pull or when she applies opposing force, however, this restriction does not cause discomfort or any harm to my dog. As for when someone said I would also be concerned about the long term impact of walking so unnaturally on the dogs' musculoskeletal system, the harness was invented by a veterinarian I seriously doubt the harness will have any harmful effects on the dog. I would never put my dog in harms way. I did a lot of research on this harness before I purchased it and had my doubts because it seemed like it was too good to be true, but after a couple of days it proved itself a great harness. :thumbup:


----------



## Paws05 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hope you all will reconsider your thoughts about this harness, because it is unbelievable how well it works. You're really missing out on a great harness.


----------



## Paws05 (Sep 11, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Those poor dogs look so uncomfortable.
> 
> Those owners ought to try walking with such a device round their legs, see how they like it!


so by your logic how about you go eat some dog food and see how you like it.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

_so by your logic how about you go eat some dog food and see how you like it._

I have thanks, my dogs eat fresh, raw ingredients all of which are fit for human consumption so they do not eat anything (with the exception of green tripe) that I do not eat myself.

As for the fact that the harness was invented by a veterinarian, that is not necessarily a plus.

Vets have "invented" several things which I would not endorse including fast food! 

You (like the vet) have a vested interest in this product, I prefer to base my opinions on knowledge of the musculo-skeletal system of a dog, gait analysis and body language.


----------



## Paws05 (Sep 11, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> Absolutely shocking :mad2: How are those dogs comfortable   They are all hobbling along with this contraption on :scared:
> 
> I think this statement from their website summed it up for me
> 
> ...


Do you realize how many dogs are put to sleep/not adopted because they pull on the leash? Most people do not have time/money in this society to put towards training their dog from pulling on the leash. Its not fair to limit a dogs life because they pull. This harness finally allows so many more dogs to enjoy long walks and loving homes. Have you ever thought about older people/disabled people who want to adopt dogs and cant because the dog pulls? Yes training is always good, but maybe you should think about things a little realistically. I don't mean to be defensive, but I would hate to see so many people miss out on a great harness that really does work. It seems silly but being able to walk your dog without problems can really change a persons whole day around.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Paws05 said:


> Hope you all will reconsider your thoughts about this harness, because it is unbelievable how well it works. You're really missing out on a great harness.


My thoughts will always be the same regarding this harness....I would much rather train my dog not to pull using other methods... making it a positive experience


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Paws05 said:


> Do you realize how many dogs are put to sleep/not adopted because they pull on the leash? Most people do not have time/money in this society to put towards training their dog from pulling on the leash. Its not fair to limit a dogs life because they pull. This harness finally allows so many more dogs to enjoy long walks and loving homes. Have you ever thought about older people/disabled people who want to adopt dogs and cant because the dog pulls? Yes training is always good, but maybe you should think about things a little realistically. I don't mean to be defensive, but I would hate to see so many people miss out on a great harness that really does work. It seems silly but being able to walk your dog without problems can really change a persons whole day around.


But then if people haven't the time to train a dog then why get one in the first place? Or perhaps shelters shouldn't rehome strong dogs that pull to elderly and disabled owners - maybe match the dog to owner?


----------



## Paws05 (Sep 11, 2012)

smokeybear said:


> _so by your logic how about you go eat some dog food and see how you like it._
> 
> I have thanks, my dogs eat fresh, raw ingredients all of which are fit for human consumption so they do not eat anything (with the exception of green tripe) that I do not eat myself.
> 
> ...


"my dogs eat fresh, raw ingredients all of which are fit for human consumption"... exactly, fit for *human* consumption. I hope your dogs pancreas doesn't give out because they are not fit for eating human food. I understand your point about how some inventions are solely about making money, but I kind of doubt that a vet who would put years and years of study into becoming a double board certified vet would prioritize the income over wellbeing of his patients. I know where you're coming from and I did have my doubts, but I did a lot of research on the credibility of the veterinarian and the product. I'm not trying to start trouble, but it bothers me when I hear/read about people bashing things that they have never tried.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Paws05 said:


> Do you realize how many dogs are put to sleep/not adopted because they pull on the leash? Most people do not have time/money in this society to put towards training their dog from pulling on the leash. Its not fair to limit a dogs life because they pull. This harness finally allows so many more dogs to enjoy long walks and loving homes. Have you ever thought about older people/disabled people who want to adopt dogs and cant because the dog pulls? Yes training is always good, but maybe you should think about things a little realistically. I don't mean to be defensive, but I would hate to see so many people miss out on a great harness that really does work. It seems silly but being able to walk your dog without problems can really change a persons whole day around.


There are many extremely well designed harnesses out there which are far preferable to this, if and when it ever gets endorsed by organisaitons/professional bodies such as:

physiotherapists
Osteopaths
Chiropracters
Massage Therapists

I will be happy to reconsider

One should never own a dog that one cannot control, so the answer for disabled and elderly people is to have smaller dogs which do not need such draconian measures as well as training.


----------



## Sabbathnikole (Sep 11, 2012)

I actually use the Horgan Harness and my dog hasn't had any problems with it. The first time she wore it, yes she spun around a bit trying to figure out what the thing was but it did not prohibit her ability to do so, nor was there any yelping, or biting or scratching at it. When we walk she trots along just as she normally does when out playing in the yardfree of a collar of any sort. Her tail is wagging and her ears are perked up and alert, not sign of any discomfort. It's light-weight and doesn't chafe. She no longer strangles herself when we walk. Im glad to have found a product that actually works for me AND my dog.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Paws05 said:


> "my dogs eat fresh, raw ingredients all of which are fit for human consumption"... exactly, fit for *human* consumption. *I hope your dogs pancreas doesn't give out because they are not fit for eating human food*. I understand your point about how some inventions are solely about making money, but I kind of doubt that a vet who would put years and years of study into becoming a double board certified vet would prioritize the income over wellbeing of his patients. I know where you're coming from and I did have my doubts, but I did a lot of research on the credibility of the veterinarian and the product. I'm not trying to start trouble, but it bothers me when I hear/read about people bashing things that they have never tried.


Sorry, why would a dog's pancreas be at risk from eating fresh, wholesome chicken, beef, lamb, turkey, pork etc?

What goes into commercial food which makes it HEALTHIER for a dog's pancreas?

I would love to know (as I am sure, many other forum mebers would).


----------



## Sarah1983 (Nov 2, 2011)

I don't care how well the harness works to stop pulling, no way I'd put it on my dog. If people "don't have time" to work on training then do they really have time for a dog at all? As for the money side...well it's cost me absolutely nothing extra to teach my dogs to walk on a loose leash on a regular collar or harness. This harness on the other hand would cost me extra since I'd have to buy it on top of what I would like to walk my dog on. 

And have any of the people singing its praises tried walking their dog on a collar since? Have they stopped pulling completely or do they simply not pull on the harness because it's uncomfortable to do so?


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Paws05 said:


> Do you realize how many dogs are put to sleep/not adopted because they pull on the leash? Most people do not have time/money in this society to put towards training their dog from pulling on the leash. Its not fair to limit a dogs life because they pull. This harness finally allows so many more dogs to enjoy long walks and loving homes. Have you ever thought about older people/disabled people who want to adopt dogs and cant because the dog pulls? Yes training is always good, but maybe you should think about things a little realistically. I don't mean to be defensive, but I would hate to see so many people miss out on a great harness that really does work. It seems silly but being able to walk your dog without problems can really change a persons whole day around.


Are you people speaking out in support of this product as genuinely satisfied customers or merely people trying to prevent this product receiving bad press?

This harness does not allow so many more dogs to enjoy long walks and loving homes! Most people have never even heard of it, and in my opinion most people would also prefer to use something more mainstream such as a head collar, which I personally would find not only more agreeable in terms of method and ethics..but also on a lighter note I would find it less embarrassing than a dog all trussed up in some weird bondage like contraption - that when asked what on earth it was, I would be forced to confess that I didn't want to commit time to training my dog - or try a more usual and humane method of controlling pulling...

Naomi


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

missnaomi said:


> Are you people speaking out in support of this product as genuinely satisfied customers *or merely people trying to prevent this product receiving bad press?*
> 
> This harness does not allow so many more dogs to enjoy long walks and loving homes! Most people have never even heard of it, and in my opinion most people would also prefer to use something more mainstream such as a head collar, which I personally would find not only more agreeable in terms of method and ethics..but also on a lighter note I would find it less embarrassing than a dog all trussed up in some weird bondage like - that when asked what on earth it was, I would be forced to confess that I didn't want to commit time to training my dog - or try a more usual and humane method of controlling pulling...
> 
> Naomi


The one in bold i guess

you talking of bondage reminded me of a comment on FB stating that it looked like a strap on


----------



## Susang (Sep 11, 2012)

The Horgan harness is brilliantly designed and very helpful in controlling a dog that has a tendency to pull despite training.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Susang said:


> The Horgan harness is brilliantly designed and very helpful in controlling a dog that has a tendency to pull despite training.


Would that not just mean that training was inadequate and you have gone for a "quick fix" for the benefit of the OWNER rather than the benefit of the DOG.


----------



## Diana1 (Sep 16, 2012)

Wow, this thread is ridiculous! You guys need to get a life! Give your opinion and move on and as for opinions about products, if you have never tried the product then you don't have the right to bash it. I have been looking for something to help make walks with my dog more enjoyable and guess what?! I'm going to give the Horgan Harness a try and then decide how it works. For those of you who are sane and are reading this thread for genuine information (which is sorely lacking) as soon as I get it in the mail I will give it a try and let you know what I think.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Diana1 said:


> Give your opinion and move on and as for opinions about products, if you have never tried the product then you don't have the right to bash it.


I see, so the fact that a person has not tried something removes their right to express an opinion about it?

I have never tried female circumcision, but I think I can safely say that a) I have the right to express an opinion on the act and b) assume that it is not in the best interests of women.

I am sure that in your daily life, you have no opinions about the things you read, watch, come across until and unless you have experienced them yourself?

So conversations must be pretty limited eh?

If someone asks your opinion about say religion or politics you must have a stock answer ie

_I am afraid I am unable to form an opinion or express any negative views about this subject due to the fact I have never (insert relevant behaviour etc)_


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Diana1 said:


> Wow, this thread is ridiculous! You guys need to get a life! Give your opinion and move on and as for opinions about products, if you have never tried the product then you don't have the right to bash it. I have been looking for something to help make walks with my dog more enjoyable and guess what?! I'm going to give the Horgan Harness a try and then decide how it works. For those of you who are sane and are reading this thread for genuine information (which is sorely lacking) *as soon as I get it in the mail I will give it a try and let you know what I think*.


I can hazard a guess that it will be the best product that you have ever tried; dog walks are now a pleasure for both human and dog, thanks goodness you found the product as you were at the end of your tether . I have never known so many first time posters coming across the exact same thread, all having tried or intending to try this wondrous product - especially when most people have never heard of it.

Genuine opinion I can deal with. A clumsy PR and marketing campaign just makes me feel irritated.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

There is a video on the website trying to proove that the harness really works...a ten year old pit bull with a normal lead on pulling a three year old child.. get real for god sake... if that dog was really pulling, that child would be flat on his face . nothing more than a marketing ploy  

and, If I wish to give my opinion on something, I will thankyou very much :dita:

What a shame that if you google the harness this thread comes up quite near the top :rolleyes5: not very good for sales at all is it


----------



## missnaomi (Jun 4, 2010)

Diana1 said:


> Wow, this thread is ridiculous! You guys need to get a life!


Back at you...person who joined a forum specifically to stick up for something that you haven't even bought yet?!


----------



## Amy-manycats (Jun 15, 2009)

^^^ Well said 

All these new members have had positive experiences with the product and joined just to tell us WOW.

I'm going to invent a product mention it on here and hope a lots of (different ) people sign up to endorse it.


----------



## lucylastic (Apr 9, 2011)

I actually saw a dog being walked on one of these this morning. I had never heard of it before this thread so quite a coincidence. 
Anyway it was a young looking Dobermann, I was in my car at traffic lights and the dog was walking towards me.
These were my thoughts. Bearing in mind the dog was walking towards me as I was stationary in the car.

What a lovely dog.
It looks a bit subdued. 
It's walking funny.
It looks lame.
What's that contraption it's wearing.
Oh it's one of those harnesses.

Now I'm not voicing an opinion. Just reporting what I saw and thought as I saw and thought it.

Maybe the dog really was lame.

Or maybe it was worried about something.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

lucylastic said:


> I actually saw a dog being walked on one of these this morning. I had never heard of it before this thread so quite a coincidence.
> Anyway it was a young looking Dobermann, I was in my car at traffic lights and the dog was walking towards me.
> These were my thoughts. Bearing in mind the dog was walking towards me as I was stationary in the car.
> 
> ...


 such a shame that it has made its way over to the UK..


----------



## Diana1 (Sep 16, 2012)

I joined this forum to find out about this product from someone who had actually bought it or tried it. Isn't that the point of forums like this? Anyhow, I finally received my harness and I think it works great. My dog doesn't drag me along anymore nor seems to mind wearing it. Of course, getting my dog to keep walking and stop sniffing at a bush for 10 minutes is another story lol.


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Surely the harness gets covered in urine etc :confused1: 
Good job the replacement sleeve is only $4.99!!


----------



## Rrrrrrw (Oct 5, 2012)

I love using the Horgan Harness. I've found that it works so much better than other harnesses. I would never use anything that was harmful to my dog. If you haven't tried it for yourself, I highly recommend it.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Rrrrrrw said:


> I love using the Horgan Harness. I've found that it works so much better than other harnesses. I would never use anything that was harmful to my dog. If you haven't tried it for yourself, I highly recommend it.


The harness must be really incredible :yikes:. It's not often that the forum is flooded by first time posters all recommending a new product. I have never bought a new piece of equipment and joined a forum specifically to promote it - the sheer volume of people who are clearly absolutely nothing to do with the company selling it :laugh: alone tells me it must be well worth buying. In fact, it sounds so fabulous that I might buy two. I'm really looking forward to long runs with my dog.

It will let my dog run won't it? I mean, it doesn't cause pain or limit movement in those powerful glutes and biceps where he generates his power does it? Oh, wait......I can see a small problem here.....


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Dogless said:


> The harness must be really incredible :yikes:. It's not often that the forum is flooded by first time posters all recommending a new product. I have never bought a new piece of equipment and joined a forum specifically to promote it - the sheer volume of people who are clearly absolutely nothing to do with the company selling it :laugh: alone tells me it must be well worth buying. In fact, it sounds so fabulous that I might buy two. I'm really looking forward to long runs with my dog.
> 
> It will let my dog run won't it? I mean, it doesn't cause pain or limit movement in those powerful glutes and biceps where he generates his power does it? Oh, wait......I can see a small problem here.....


Perhaps all these first time posters..singing its praises could ask their manager if we could have a few free ones to have at look for ourselves


----------

